# Breitling vs. IWC vs. Zenith: how would you rank



## passsetcrush

Breitling chronomat evolution vs. IWC spitfire chronograph vs. Zenith defy classic HMS model. I am seriously interested in buying one these great pieces. How would you guys rank these. They are very similar in price.


----------



## acdelco

Depends on what you're looking for. On aesthetics alone, I would say IWC if you're looking for elegance....but Breitling for sheer PRESENCE.

I am by no means an expert on Zenith but their other lines/models have a more interesting wow factor to me than the one shown.



passsetcrush said:


> Breitling chronomat evolution vs. IWC spitfire chronograph vs. Zenith defy classic HMS model. I am seriously interested in buying one these great pieces. How would you guys rank these. They are very similar in price.


----------



## Watchbreath

:-s Simular in price?! The IWC is a double chrono.


----------



## lateapex

1 Breitling
2 IWC
3 Zenith

This is in terms of what I would wear based upon aesthetics. The Zenith doesn't do anything for me personally.


----------



## jojo

Hi
it´s all abut apparency and yourself 
I say correct me if wrong the self image is what statement you want the surrounding to see you

let say IVC give signals you are a sophisticate person and stand for your
feelings no compromises.b-)

Breitling stands for a sporting and center in discussion person a leader of the pack:-!

Zenith is the quite person he know what he want but don't wanna be a central person rather than a team:roll:

i found this on a ranking site abut watches but cant find it now

regards Jonas


----------



## Cinq

Hi there,

Owning 2 Breitlings and 2 IWC's, I will try to answer. First, I think the picture of the Spitfire Chrono (indeed the Split Second instead of the regular) is much more expensive than the other two. I don't like Zenith at all so that's easy.

I think both Breitling and IWC are great brands. In general, Breitling is considered the more sporty brand but that might be because IWC also has the more classic Portuguese line. The Pilots, Ingenieurs and Aquatimers are quite sporty too.

Both the Evo and the Spitfire Chrono have a modified Valjoux 7750 movement. It is not easy to determine who does a better job, I have a Navitimer and Pilots Chrono with this movement and both run flawlessly.

IWC uses a bit awkward strap size (21 mm at the lugs) whereas Breitling has a more common 22 mm. This means it's easier to find straps for the Breitling, although squeezing a 22 mm in the IWC lugs might work.

A light dial watch (Spitfire Chrono) can be combined with many different strap colors and the IWC bracelet is of excellent quality (can't confirm). I have a Navitimer bracelet myself and that's very good too, I think the bracelet for the Evo is equally good?

So, in the end, you should get the watch YOU like best. Try them on, if possible at the same AD so you can compare them side by side.

I think you can't go wrong with either one.

Keep us posted,

Cinq


----------



## evv69

easy...

IWC
Breitling 
Zenith


no questions about it.


----------



## FrogmanFreak

i agree 100%. i own both IWC, Breitling and have had the opportunity to own other brands. 

Im staying to IWC and Breitling for now, simple reason them being high quality built watches and are great to have with useful functions as tool watches.

IWC is generally a more expensive up-market brand, but Breitling also has a rich aviation history. IWC tends to be more of a dress watch - Portuguese, Aquatimer, Big Pilot, and to the slightly mid range of the Fligeur, Mark VI series, etc.

Breitling has a much much wider range from its classic Navitimer, the mid-end SuperOcean, and the more affordable Colt. Note the high end being the Navitimer and the Breitling for Bentley.

Im wearing the Breitling Emergency and put on my IWC Fliegur 3717-01 for smart occasions. U cant go wrong with both.

Zenith? not into that brand, so i cannot comment....my 2 pence.


----------



## Syms

I havnt owned either...as I only own the Panny right now...but both the Breitling and the IWC are 2 watches on my "to buy" list..

As for breitling, i've alwasy loved the chronomat evolution and at the price point..I think its a great buy...on top of that, I really want the Bentley GT as well hhe..

With regards to the IWC, the Spitfire chrono is nice...I also really like the Pilot Chrono Automatic...

The IWC will be first, and the breitling will come after...and as for Zenith..dont know much about them...so no comment heh

IWC FTW!


----------



## Robert999

From my own experience :
IWC
Breitling
Zenith


----------

